# heater Suggestions?



## onehotsummernight (Oct 16, 2013)

I was given 3 gallon half moon tank by a friend, and I'm getting the AZOO Mignon Filter 60. It's also going to be planted I already have a light for it. The only problem that I have is I can't find a heater with good enough review to trust. I don't want to bake the fish or have the heater go out and have him freeze, my house gets pretty cold this time a year. Any suggestions would be great  


Filter I'm getting:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005VEWCMO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Tank I was give, (Just the tank none of the extras)
http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29041-B...1389555431&sr=8-4&keywords=3+gallon+fish+tank


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 12, 2014)

I think you may have an easier time with the filter if you have a rectangle tank... 
It seems to me that, the tank you were given would cause trouble for the filter to hang on the side.

That being said so far I like my Hydro heater, it is a 50watt and good for tanks up to 20g.  I am also looking into other heater brands.


----------



## onehotsummernight (Oct 16, 2013)

The only problem I see coming from using a hang on back filter opposed to an internal one is maybe a bit of a circulation problem. The back of the tank is flat so it will hang fine. Also I opted to use a HOB over a internal for space reasons the tank is small ideally I'd be using a 5 gallon so I want as much space as possible and the heater is going to take up room to, can you please explain further why you see they're would be a problem, my second choice would be a sponge filter but I really don't want to deal with an air pump and it would take up more space then I'd want. 

The hydro is the heater I've been looking at the most, it seems to have he best reviews also I love the adjustable aspect of it and how it's not always on. I'm just want to try and get as manny suggestions as possible. But I think you just confirmed my choice 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPG8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER (this is the one you're talking about right?)


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

The Hydor Theo is good. Others you might like to check out are the Marineland Visi-therm and the Eheim Jager.


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 12, 2014)

Well from the picture you posted, it looked like the tank you got was 100% a circle no "flat" sides so since most of the filters are h.o.b, I just think it may not sit right. Especially if the top doesn't have a spot for the filter.

Yes that is the heater I am talking about.

Isntanything, are the Hydor Theo and the Hydro the same in quality?


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Isn't 'Hydro' a typo for 'Hydor'?


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 12, 2014)

No I put "Hydro" as a mistake it was supposed to be Hydor. It's been a nasty habit.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

I vote for the Hydor also.


----------



## onehotsummernight (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your advise I'll defiantly be ordering the hydro


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

People here seem to like them, but Amazon user reviews for the Hydor heaters aren't very encouraging... WAY too many issue reports vs happy people for my liking, and read the reports, the failure modes are pretty scary. I'd look at Eheim Jager and Aqueon Pro heaters instead. A little more money, but considered the best of the best. And the Aqueon has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 12, 2014)

Kman, I have just an Aqueon heater is that what you mean?


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

This heater has nothing but excellent reviews, Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm 25-watt: http://www.amazon.com/Cobalt-Aquati...sr=8-1&keywords=cobalt+aquatics+neo+therm+25w

They're a newer company, so quality of their products really isn't at all questionable.

I previously used a 50-watt in my old 5g, and it worked like a charm. (I no longer use it because I'm no longer using that tank.) Currently, I have a 25-watt running in a new 5g, and it works like a charm as well. The temperature never fluctuates and the temp is easy to adjust by, literally, a push of a button.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

kman said:


> People here seem to like them, but Amazon user reviews for the Hydor heaters aren't very encouraging... WAY too many issue reports vs happy people for my liking, and read the reports, the failure modes are pretty scary. I'd look at Eheim Jager and Aqueon Pro heaters instead. A little more money, but considered the best of the best. And the Aqueon has a lifetime warranty.


The fish guy at my LPS always advises customers (including me) against the Hydor heaters, regardless of the fact that they sell the heaters and it's the most expensive heater they have in stock. He says a lot of people come back in to return or exchange them because they seem to malfunction or fail too often. They even had issues with the heaters when they tried using them in their fish room.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Kashmir said:


> Kman, I have just an Aqueon heater is that what you mean?


I think only Aqueon Pro has the lifetime warranty, but yes, I'd definitely take Aqueon over Hydor.


----------

